
Quantifying Vitality: The Progressive Paradox - Petiver
https://hedgehogreview.com/issues/questioning-the-quantified-life/articles/quantifying-vitality-the-progressive-paradox
======
NotSammyHagar
What was that about? It reminds me of the kind of person who watched "Dr
Strangelove" and thought the long discussions of 'precious bodily fluids"
being poisoned by communists was a serious thing. Vitality? Fresh air?

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

It's particularly important not to do that when a thread is fresh. Threads are
sensitive to initial conditions, so a new thread is like a fragile ecosystem,
and a comment like this is something of an oil spill.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

